# Something no one wants to talk about, but should ...



## chicago (Aug 2, 2020)

Lately I have been wondering what would be the best way to dispense all of my woodworking tools when the Good Lord calls me home. 

To be clear, I am in perfect health with zero issues. I am just trying to look ahead and not burden my wife with having to deal with a workshop full of tools when that time comes. And, come it will.

I have given my family all the tools they will ever need, so giving them more tools is out of the question. They have made this clear to me. 

So this is what I am wondering: Does anyone know of a business that deals exclusively with selling woodworking tools such as they would for an estate sale? Hand tools would not be too much of an issue, but my Hammer TS and Delta jointer are another matter altogether because of their weight.

Several years back I inquired to the College of the Redwoods (where James Krenov taught) in Northern CA if they would like to have all of my tools. Their reply was 'Sure, if you pay the shipping.' I won't repeat my reply to them here. Your ears would burn if I did.

So, anyway, if anyone has thoughts on this I would love to hear them.

Best!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 2, 2020)

What I would think is the best thing in your case is to get with a woodworking club around you and join. I'm sure they would either buy most of them from your family or at the very least tell them what everything is worth so they have good knowledge of what to sell stuff for. Or if you have a local woodworker friend whom you trust they could help your family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## chicago (Aug 2, 2020)

@Tony 

Good idea. I never thought of that. 

The community that we live in is quite small, but Albuquerque is not too far and they may have a woodworking club that I could join.

Thanks for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 2, 2020)

An estate auction may be your best option, its choosing a good local one that can be difficult. I too have thought about this as you have, like you I am in reasonable health at the moment with no issues either. But I have no one to leave them too. I told my Betty to auction everything off if I get called before her. Biggest thing I need to do is make a living will so she has rights to everything. I just dont seem to remember to do it.
It's a difficult thing to think about. What's the best way to re home your lifetime collection of tools if you have no one to leave them to?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 2, 2020)

There's nobody in my family that wants my stuff either. Nikki has made it clear she will sell all my stuff with no help from anyone. She thinks she knows what I paid for all of it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## chicago (Aug 2, 2020)

@woodtickgreg 

Amen to all of your comments. 

While I do not want to burden my wife with having to deal with any of this, I also hope and pray that whomever has this obligation will do so in a professional manner. I think I can get my two male cousins to help with this, if necessary.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## chicago (Aug 2, 2020)

@Tony

Funny post. My Cris knows the value of some of my power tools, but smaller tools can be expensive as well. I think I should begin a list of all of my tools with their original price (I've kept my receipts) and sell them for 50-55% of that cost. Some things, such as my carving tools, I do not want sold piecemeal. Buy them all or not at all.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Aug 2, 2020)

chicago said:


> @Tony
> I think I should begin a list of all of my tools with their original price (I've kept my receipts) and sell them for 50-55% of that cost. Some things, such as my carving tools, I do not want sold piecemeal. Buy the all or not at all.
> 
> Thanks.



I think this is an important first step. Non woodworkers (spouses or family) don't know or understand the value of tools, nor the value to keeping certain tools together (carving tools). Additionally, although we know the uses/features of our tools, no one else may unless these things are also included.

Once you have the list, that is only half the battle, I'd also include possible avenues for the sale of your tools and some explanation for your valuation. Again, non woodworkers won't understand that 50-55% valuation for used tools in good shape is sort of an industry standard. The more information you can provide, the better.


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 2, 2020)

I will second Tony’s suggestion of connecting with a woodworking club. In the last 2 years our turning club has helped 2 surviving wives liquidate shops, one pre-planned, one not. Most of the tools found homes with other club members at favorable pricing to everyone. Things that did not get purchased were ultimately placed on Craigslist or some other platform for sale.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 2, 2020)

@chicago , Phillip, give Albuquerque Exotic Woods a call, they may have an idea. I know they have changed owners since I frequented their establishment (my fiancé lived in ABQ) but they used to do consignments. I saw my folks go through this and they were concerned about putting some money in the bank. Well, the auction made some, but the vintage tools (good iron) didn’t go for anything. Made me sick. Wish I could have taken the tools, just sad to think about.

I think you are trying to do a great thing For your loved ones.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 2, 2020)

When my grandson gets older, I'm going to teach him what little I know. Hopefully he will enjoy it like I do and he can have it all. My daughter will have to find somewhere to store it and the wood!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## chicago (Aug 2, 2020)

@trc65 

Excellent advise. I have created a small spreadsheet that I think will work for this purpose. My better-half was watching over my shoulder, so she's good with how this is going to work. I will begin inputing the info tomorrow. High dollar items first.

Thanks for your insightful comments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chicago (Aug 2, 2020)

@Gdurfey 

Thanks for the invaluable advise. I am sorry to hear all that your folks had to endure. This is precisely what I am trying to spare my wife from. If Cris can avoid the auction process, I believe that would be best. Won't know the truth to that statement unless the time comes.

I keep making the assumption that I will pass before my wife does - and in truth, I would prefer it that way, but if the opposite happens then that will change everything. I will stop there. 

I truly hate thinking about this, but all of us have to give this some serious thought before its too late to do so.

There is a lot for all of us to learn from what your parents experienced. Thank you so much for your post.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## chicago (Aug 2, 2020)

@Eric Rorabaugh 

I'll bet you know more than just a 'little' that you can pass on to this young man. My Grandparents raised me. My Grandfather was the reason I came to love woodworking. If you have time you can read a bit more about my learning experience on this webpage. 

That said, you may not realize how much of an impact you can have on a loved one by just spending a few minutes with them showing them how to do this or that. IMHO, woodworking can become nearly spiritual for some of us. I will never be able to repay my Grandparents for all they did for me. He instilled in me a love for woodworking that no one else on this planet could have done for me.

Best of luck with your grandson.

P.S. My website is a work-in-progress. I work on it as time allows. So my apologies for the hiccups that you may encounter while browsing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 2, 2020)

@chi
Thank you. I used to build houses with my dad beforehe passed. Went to the jobsite since I was about 8. When I wasn't in school, I was helping him. When I got to about 14 I wasn't his son on the job, I was an employee (per say). There was no special treatment. He taught me A LOT about life and work ethic. I don't miss it but I do miss the time with him and I learned a valuable skill. I am fortunate to have had a great childhood.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## chicago (Aug 7, 2020)

To All:

After considering all of the great advice I received, and after much discussing with my better half, I have decided that the best way to advertise all of my woodworking gear is to put it on my website. My wife will keep the website online until all items have been sold or whatever.

Here is a link to how this will look. It is still a work-in-progress, but it is fairly close to what it will look like when I am done. The one voice I am hearing over and over is what if someone wants something shipped to them? I hate to have my wife have to do that, but something may come up to prevent her from having to do this. I could be putting the cart in front of the horse, so I'll put this on the back burner for now.

As usual, all comments - pro and con, are most welcome.

Thanks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chicago (Aug 7, 2020)

@Eric Rorabaugh

Sorry I missed your last post.

You're spot on in all that you noted especially ... "He taught me A LOT about life and work ethic.". This revelation tells me you were paying a ton of attention to all that your Dad said and did. 

I could write a tome about what my Grandparents meant to me, but I'll leave you with this bit of wisdom courtesy of my Grandfather. Whenever my Grandfather would reach for some of Grandma's cookies, he would look at me and say (in spanish), "Better take two. They're smaller." I'm still trying to figure that one out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 1, 2020)

I just worry that my wife may value my tools by what I told her I paid.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 1, 2020)

I have the same concern about my fishing gear. If my wife ever sees it all in one place she'll have a conniption fit (that's my grandmother's term for it). And if she ever figures out how much I paid for it all ... she could BE the reason I'm gone before her.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## barefoot (Nov 20, 2020)

Can't resist putting in my two cents. (Why don't they have a symbol for the cent mark? The degree mark?)

At the tender age of 78, I'm doing an inventory of "stuff". For me, it's guitars, drums, wood, leather, tools, bicycles, and more. I want to donate a lot of stuff, but some (like he Bois de rose) I'll sell. Yes, shipping is often a problem, so then it's a pretty good thing to try Craig's List, or eBay (stipulating no shipping if it's heavy).

For another approach, my sister lost her woodworking husband to cancer. She waited a couple of years and then notified a friend of his who knew values of tools to aid her in selling them. He recommended a widower friend who was a big woodworker. Bottom line is that the widower was pleased to help out, they started dating and eventually married. Nicest guy in the world. We LOVE him. The only negative is that when the family gets together, he and I bore them stupid talking shop. c:

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------

